# Custom holster makers.



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2018)

So I stopped complaining about the price of a good knife after I had one made by @Barbarian .  Today I happened across this video of how a custom holster is made, I'll hate it, but I won't bitch outloud the next time I have to pay over $100 for a quality leather holster.

Somehow I was so mesmerized by this I ended up watching the whole thing.


----------



## Andoni (Jan 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So I stopped complaining about the price of a good knife after I had one made by @Barbarian .  Today I happened across this video of how a custom holster is made, I'll hate it, but I won't bitch outloud the next time I have to pay over $100 for a quality leather holster.
> 
> Somehow I was so mesmerized by this I ended up watching the whole thing.



That video is fascinating!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 14, 2018)

Now you know why it is worth it to pay for quality tools an accessories.  The art and craftsmanship it takes to build an outstanding custom holster or make a custom knife or gun is unreal.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 14, 2018)

My sister's POS deadbeat husband makes custom leather holsters.  I admit the quality is good, quite excellent, but since out of principle I refuse to ever speak to the man or give him a fucking dime, I have no clue how much they cost.


----------



## CDG (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't have leather, but I do have a custom Kydex holster from Squared Away Customs. I like it a lot.

Squared Away Customs


----------



## x SF med (Jan 14, 2018)

CDG said:


> I don't have leather, but I do have a custom Kydex holster from Squared Away Customs. I like it a lot.
> 
> Squared Away Customs



Okuden does great work too.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 14, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Okuden does great work too.



I have an Okuden knife sheath. It’s awesome.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 14, 2018)

I have a Wright Leather Works holster for my Glock 19, I love it. I can watch these videos all day. Something peaceful about it. I would love to take up leather working, quit EMS and make leather belts, gun holsters and wallets.

M.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 14, 2018)

I love Randall knives, and in my IMO, the sheaths that come with them are excellent. Makes me feel better about the purchase.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 15, 2018)

Saw this before. It's a half hour or so but really cool to watch....

M.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2018)

JR Roscoe in Texas made this for me, with measurements for wearer & exact gun frame. This for my mil-spec 1911.

The rivets are replica flying eagle quarters from 1916-1930 which I thought was a nice touch.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 15, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> JR Roscoe in Texas made this for me, with measurements for wearer & exact gun frame. This for my mil-spec 1911.View attachment 20972
> 
> The rivets are replica flying eagle quarters from 1916-1930 which I thought was a nice touch.
> 
> View attachment 20973



Work of art bro.

M.


----------

